# Installing Diablo II...without OS 9



## burntoutjoy (Mar 27, 2003)

Here goes:

I'm running OS 10.2.4. I don't have OS 9 (or, more accurately, don't want to install it, because it's on the Software Install cds, and it installs a whole load of other cr4p along with the bits you might want).

I would very much like to play Diablo II, but it doesne have an Installer that runs in Carbon/Cocoa. Is there a manual way to install Diablo? I *really* don't want to put OS 9 on there (along with the other stuff), and there must be a way. 

I have the OS X patch and the latest general update.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## a2daj (Mar 28, 2003)

Nope.  You have to use OS 9 in some manner to install.   As long as Macs ship with the ability to load Classic, creating an OS X native installer is low on Blizzard's priority list.
The software restore disks may have an image you can mount that you could use to copy an OS 9 system folder.  I'm not sure which system you have so I can't say for sure.  considering that a bare minimum OS 9 system folder can be smaller than 300 MB, I don't think it's too much of a hard drive hog to bother deleting it in the first place, especially in situations like this.
If you absolutely cannot install OS 9 for religious purposes, then you can install the game on some other OS 9 compatible Mac and copy the game over.  I believe the installer embeds the CD key in two data files while installing (one ore two more with the LoD install), so there isn't a way to do a drag and drop install off of the CDs.


----------



## burntoutjoy (Mar 29, 2003)

Alrighty then.
Thankfully, a friend of mine had recently gotten an iBook, so i'll copy the installed folder off him. 

Strange, cos the copy-the-folder-off-the-CD thing worked for WC3...

Happen to know if there's a Prefs file it installs as well?

Cheers!
dan


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 6, 2003)

i have a theroy. If you have an external CD burner... couldn't you start up from an OS 9 cd and install DII from the burner???


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2003)

Or use Disk Copy to create a 1 GB disk image, and install OS 9 to that?


----------



## scaryfish (Apr 12, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend copying an installed version of Diablo II to your computer because it'll keep the old CD key.

There is no way (that I know of) to change the CD key once you've installed D2.  If you use your friends D2 you'll be using his CD key, which means when he's on Battle.net you won't be able to connect, and vice-versa.

- after reading your post again, I realised you might mean to install your copy of D2, with your CD key, on his computer and then copy it across.  That'd work fine


----------



## burntoutjoy (Apr 13, 2003)

in the end...i just nabbed his OS 9 system folder! works a treat.


----------

